# Need help fast with pregnant guppy!!!!!



## Rokemi (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello Im new to fancy guppy breeding and Im sure as to how far along my pregnant guppy i bought from the pet store two days ago is. Right now shes in her breeding box just incase because to me it looks like shes going to pop! But here are some pictures of her, please let me know what i should do, thanks! ( sorry for bad quality, its on my phone =[)


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

is she in her own tank? if she is...you can just let her swim around...just get some java moss or some other type of plant so the babies can hide in there because she will eat them!

if not...leave her in the breeder box until the babies come. be sure to keep her well fed so she doesnt eat them if you want to save the babies...

good luck to ya!


----------



## Rokemi (Jun 28, 2008)

shes in her breeder box, also if this helps i can see little eyes when i shine a flash light on her belly!


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

she should be fine...just wait patiently!


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

could be a while yet...she looks like she could get a little larger... should be within a week though. Good luck with the fry. - as soon as she has finished giving birth, wait 5-10 mins to make sure she has finished then plop her back in the main tank.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I have never had luck with breeder boxes, although I've never tried using one for guppies. Guppies would probably give birth on a carpet in Dubai.

Your guppy looks, as suggested above, about a week away from being due.


----------



## Rokemi (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, I have moved her to her very own tank, i didnt want to stress her out at all in the breeder box, ive heard more success stories about own aquariums vs breeder boxes ;] I'll let you know how it goes and i'll post pictures once she drops! ;D


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

The one "indicator" for guppies seems to be that you can see a distinct birthing canal that come right out to the fins. IME that means she's gonna blow.


----------

